# Savings Account???



## Jeffsaw (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like to save a percentage of my gross income from my tree work. It will mainly be for new equipment. Is there a rule of thumb about how much you should save from a business?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 22, 2011)

As much as you can after you've paid your necessary expenses. You need to be frugal.


----------

